# sr18de any good?



## fruityujuice1 (Jan 18, 2012)

hey,i own a 1995 bluebird u13 with a sr18de and an auto,does this engine have much potential for more power?would a filter pod combo and maybe a loud muffler have much effect..i have never owned a nissan before so have not much ideas about their quirks and such...cheers


----------

